# Linux  Claener BleachBit nutzen oder lieber lassen ?



## colormix (22. März 2019)

ich habe mir das BleachBit runter geladen , 
meine Frage an die Experten die es hier kaum gibt,
kann man damit  was kaputt machen  in Linux oder kann man das unbedenklich nutzen ?
ich habe es erst mal vorsichtshalber nur so eingestellt das Temp Files und Fehler Log Dateien gelöscht werden .


----------



## AK39 (22. März 2019)

BleachBit ist nützlich um die Browser von Cookies, Cache usw. zu leeren. Flash Cookies sollten auch gelöscht werden.  Dafür ist BleachBit sinnvoll!

Das System musst du eigentlich nicht aufräumen. Vor allem nicht täglich sonder nur alle paar Monate!

Systempflege › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## nordischerdruide (22. März 2019)

ich hatte viele jahre bleachbit genutz  (ps3-pc) und damit nie was zerschossen.


----------



## nordischerdruide (22. März 2019)

Habe mir eben auch BleachBit installiert und festgestellt, dass doch so einige Funktionen hinzugekommen sind.
Ich hatte BleachBit von 2009-2011 benutzt.
Allerdings warnt das Programm bei jedem Häkchen was passieren wird, und wo ,,ACHTUNG, DAS SYSTEM KANN BESCHÄDIGT WERDEN,, steht, lässt man das Häkchen weg!
Ich habe das Programm als normaler USER und nicht als ROOT genutzt und erstaunliche 950 MB freigeschaufelt.


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

wo zu die ROOT Version ist weiß ich allerdings nicht die wurde mit installiert ,
vielleicht wenn man ein 2. Konto  hat mit Eingeschränkten Rechten ?

ist wohl ein guter Linux   Claener  das BleachBit , hatte ich heute morgen durch Zufall eindeckt im Software Center .


----------



## nordischerdruide (23. März 2019)

BleachBit kann man nutzen um aufzuräumen, aber ich nutze zusätzlich das Terminal.
Da gibt es die Befehle autoremove, autoclean, clean, purge usw.
Ich aktualisiere mein System immer wie folgt.

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

Ist das System aktualisiert, säubere ich es wie folgt
sudo apt-get autoremove
sudo apt-get autoclean
sudo apt-get clean
Da werden so einige Altbestände weggeräumt und Platz geschaffen.


----------



## Gimmick (23. März 2019)

Programme können aber auch Pakete für Funktionen benötigen, ohne eine explizite Abhängigkeit eingetragen zu haben. Codecs, Dateiformat-Unterstützung oder sowas z.B..
autoremove entfernt die dann trotzdem.


----------



## nordischerdruide (23. März 2019)

ich hatte bis dato keine probleme mit autoremove gehabt, es säubert ja auch nur nach einer deinstallation überflüssige pakete die das system nicht mehr braucht.
setzt man autoremove in verbindung mit purge vlc usw. magst du recht haben.
autoremove alleine sollte keine schwierigkeiten machen, meine ich.


----------



## Gimmick (23. März 2019)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> ich hatte bis dato keine probleme mit autoremove gehabt, es säubert ja auch nur nach einer deinstallation überflüssige pakete die das system nicht mehr braucht.
> setzt man autoremove in verbindung mit purge vlc usw. magst du recht haben.
> autoremove alleine sollte keine schwierigkeiten machen, meine ich.



Genau, wobei "nicht mehr brauchen" nur bedeutet, dass kein anderes Paket eine Abhängigkeit aufweist und dass das Paket nicht von Hand installiert wurde.
Man darf sich nur im Zweifel nicht wundern ^^.


----------



## nordischerdruide (23. März 2019)

nach einem upgrade auf einen neuen linuxkernel ist der alte überflüssig.
aktualisiert man nur über den paketmanager hat man in der regel im laufe der zeit einen müllberg von nutzlosen kernelversionen auf dem rechner.
mit den terminal und befehlen: autoremove, autoclean und clean entferne ich diese nutzlosen müllberge.
man muss es ja nicht machen, ist man unsicher, aber ich habe gute erfahrungen damit gesammelt


----------

